# Coffs Harbour Snapper



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Headed to Coffs for the weekend as I had a Demo Day their on Sunday.

Caught up with Tommie and Paul on Friday for an Arvo Session which saw both of them get stuck into some nice Snapps and some Decent sized Bonito....Whilst I caught a nice fat greasy Donut. Great Paddle though.

Headed out Satruday Arvo too. All three of us got stuck into some nice snapper and bonito, Snapper ranging between 45 cm and 75 cm. A few went back and a few were taken to Pauls for a BBQ later that evening.

All caught trolling HB's. Great trip all round.









Tommie, Paul and myself after a nice Paddle.









Tom managed a 50 cm, 60 cm, 70 cm and 75 cm. I believe he kept the 50 cm and 70 cm.









Mine went 53 cm. and yes....I know I should smile more









Tommie's Flying Snapp


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome reds 
Awesome Glass
Awesome pics


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great report Dennis. Paul & Thommo again - the Coff's demons! Fish fear them.

We don't seem to get so many snaps at Scarby on HB's, though it is only 6 m deep. Maybe the speed of those Stealths is part of the answer....


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice, very nice. Love the last photo
Fletch


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

salticrak said:


> I see you have a small one D.T.


We should start a club Salti


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

My mac wasn't small


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a top day out Dennis.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice report and pics dennis


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Gatesy said:


> You can tell who the downriggershop fan boys are. Pretty sure i saw this piccy this morning European time :twisted: ) on their facebook site :twisted:
> 
> Great fish and to think they are all on HB's
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reports about Coffs fishing Gatesy & everyone. I like it up that way and intend to get up there before February (I'm in country Victoria), now that have my kayak. As a new comer, when you say "all caught on HB's" Do you mean hard body lures? Any particular size, pattern or brand etc.

Cheers
Wedge :-D


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wedge said:


> Thanks for the reports about Coffs fishing Gatesy & everyone. I like it up that way and intend to get up there before February (I'm in country Victoria), now that have my kayak. As a new comer, when you say "all caught on HB's" Do you mean hard body lures? Any particular size, pattern or brand etc.
> 
> Cheers
> Wedge :-D


Correct Wedge.

HB = hard body lure

SP = soft plastic lure

Paul and Thommo have their favourites, and catch a lot of fish (especially snapper) via this method, possibly more than the average in other areas.


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

Well done Dennis. It was some great paddling

Wedge, the lure we use is
8m RMG scorpion from Halco . We use the red/white colour
5m RMG scorpion from Halco again in the red/white coloration

I have caught them on the 3m version as well close to the headlands in 4m of water.

One trick I've found is to vary your pace as you cross the structure. Take a few real hard strokes and speed up then glide a bit. Paddle hard again and glide etc. The hit seem to come on the glide part.

Cheers 
Tommo


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Tommo. I'm currently building a rocket launcher out of PVC for my PA12. When finished I will post it on the forum.  
JeffG


----------

